# Moving to Canberra



## dumlette (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi

Can you guys suggest a good suburb for us to live in? For me, I prefer somewhere that has good public transport to Parkes, and with a good high school nearby. Somewhere near the Parliament so that for me to commute would not be more than one-hour travel (maybe 30 minutes is good).

Thanks for all your suggestions


----------

